

Wmd - “what you see is what you mean” Markdown editor written in JavaScript - nickb
http://wmd-editor.com/

======
iamelgringo
_WMD is free for non-commercial use on up to three sites. Contact us for
commercial licensing options._

Sigh...

~~~
akd
Why should this guy write this software for free?

------
asb
The site now says "The next release will be open source under an MIT-style
license", and will be available at <http://wmd.googlecode.com> \- now I'm
interested.

------
kashif
Markdown is a clear example of re-inventing the wheel and making significant
improvements. I personally prefer reStructured Text.

<http://rst2a.com/>

